# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  موندم سر دوراهی! هدفم داروسازی کنکور96یا 97؟؟

## GBrooz

بچه ها من تازه دیپلم گرفتم.(دی ماه)  .....هدفم هم دارو  سازی دولتی همدان،تهران،مشهده


الان سر یه دوراهی موندم:

1-سریع  برم بزرگسالان و پیش دانشگاهی رو تا شهریور تموم کنم. و از مهر شروع کنم  برای کنکور، و دی ترمیم معدل بزنم و کنکور 96 رو شرکت کنم.یعنی اولین و  اخرین کنکورم.

2- تا مهر 95 خونه بمونم و پایه رو قوی کنم،مهر برم مدرسه  و پیش رو تو مدرسه بخونم. و کنکور 96 هم شرکت کنم. و اگه اگه اگه در  نیومدم،97 هم شرکت میکنم.


کدوم بهتره؟؟؟



                                        1-خوبی  1 اینه که به ترمیم معدل میرسم. و از مهر دارم ترکیبی و کلی درس می خونم.  
بدی 1 اینه که پایه ام  خیلی ضعیفه و ممکنه نتونم برسم. کنکور96 هم آخرین کنکورم  میشه و بعد سربازی.



خوبی2 اینه که پایه ام رو قوی میکنم.حتی  شده درس های پیش رو هم می خونم. استرس سربازی هم ندارم ،چون کنکور 96  اخریش نیست و 97 هم می تونم شرکت کنم. 

بدی2 اینه که برای کنکور96  به ترمیم معدل نمیرسم.باید برم مدرسه و ترکیبی سخته که بخونم. معلوم نیست  چه اتفاقایی تو این مدت بیفته!!!!




                                        نمره هام کتبی دیپلمم:
زمین7/5
زیست14/25
ریاضی12
شیمی16/5
فیزیک8/5
زبان16
عربی14/75
ادبیات16/25
زبان16
دین و زندگی12/5


پ.ن: دوست دارم راه دوم را انتخاب کنم،چون وقت زیادی دارم،برم کلاس موسیقی و یه ساز یاد بگیرم.(کلن  زبان موسیقی رو یاد بگیرم)

پ.ن2: به نظرتون اصلا نیازه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

اگه هدفت ٩٦ كه مورد يك 
چون ممكنه حوصله پشت كنكور موندن نداشته باشي
اگه هدفت ٩٧ مورد دو 


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

به نظر من ، حتما مورد 1 رو انتخاب کن .....

در مورد این که گفتی که" پایه ام ضعیفه "، 
 پسر خوب !!! شما از الآن تا خرداد 95 میتونی پایه رو تشریحی و تستی ببندی....واز تیر 95 هم شروع کنی واسه پاس کردن دروس پیش دانشگاهیت داخل شهریور..... و از مهر 95 هم که دیگه خیالت از مدرک دیپ و پیش دانشگاهیت راحته ، میشینی بکوب میخونی واسه کنکور 96....!!!



اگر هم طرح ترمیم معدل تا اون موقع اجرا شد ، دیماه 95 که حسابی از لحاظ درسی روی فرم هستی ، می ری و ترمیم رو هم شرکت می کنی ......



*فقط خواهشا زمان الآن تا خرداد 95 خودت رو از دست نده ..... !!!!!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بچه ها من تازه دیپلم گرفتم.(دی ماه)  .....هدفم هم دارو  سازی دولتی همدان،تهران،مشهده
> 
> 
> الان سر یه دوراهی موندم:
> 
> 1-سریع  برم بزرگسالان و پیش دانشگاهی رو تا شهریور تموم کنم. و از مهر شروع کنم  برای کنکور، و دی ترمیم معدل بزنم و کنکور 96 رو شرکت کنم.یعنی اولین و  اخرین کنکورم.
> 
> 2- تا مهر 95 خونه بمونم و پایه رو قوی کنم،مهر برم مدرسه  و پیش رو تو مدرسه بخونم. و کنکور 96 هم شرکت کنم. و اگه اگه اگه در  نیومدم،97 هم شرکت میکنم.
> 
> ...


داداش شما امسال و سال بعد میتونی کنکور بدی فقط ! اگه بری بزرگسالان فقط امسال !

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

بچه هاترمیم معدل خرداداجرامیشه مطمین باشید

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

داداش مورد1

----------


## fateme.tehran

صد درصد 1

----------


## y.h.l

شک نکن 1

----------


## GBrooz

> شک نکن 1


ممنون از نظرت. اما مگه میشه پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط از روی فیلم یاد گرفت(مخصوصا من که نمره هام رو میبینید!). بعد استرس سربازی رو چکارش کنم؟؟؟ بعد دیگه وقت آزاد هم ندارم که برم گواهینامه بگیرم و برم کلاس موسیقی)(خیلی دوست دارم اخه) 

دلیلتون چیه؟؟

----------


## GBrooz

> صد درصد 1



ممنون از نظرت. اما مگه میشه پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط از روی فیلم یاد  گرفت(مخصوصا من که نمره هام رو میبینید!). بعد استرس سربازی رو چکارش  کنم؟؟؟ بعد دیگه وقت آزاد هم ندارم که برم گواهینامه بگیرم و برم کلاس  موسیقی)(خیلی دوست دارم اخه) 

دلیلتون چیه؟؟

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست عزیز
به نظر من گزینه 1
موفق باشی..._

----------


## GBrooz

> _سلام دوست عزیز
> به نظر من گزینه 1
> موفق باشی..._


ممنون از نظرت. اما مگه میشه پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط از روی فیلم یاد  گرفت(مخصوصا من که نمره هام رو میبینید!). بعد استرس سربازی رو چکارش  کنم؟؟؟ بعد دیگه وقت آزاد هم ندارم که برم گواهینامه بگیرم و برم کلاس  موسیقی)(خیلی دوست دارم اخه) 

دلیلتون چیه؟؟

----------


## Ali.N

> بچه ها من تازه دیپلم گرفتم.(دی ماه)  .....هدفم هم دارو  سازی دولتی همدان،تهران،مشهده
> 
> 
> الان سر یه دوراهی موندم:
> 
> 1-سریع  برم بزرگسالان و پیش دانشگاهی رو تا شهریور تموم کنم. و از مهر شروع کنم  برای کنکور، و دی ترمیم معدل بزنم و کنکور 96 رو شرکت کنم.یعنی اولین و  اخرین کنکورم.
> 
> 2- تا مهر 95 خونه بمونم و پایه رو قوی کنم،مهر برم مدرسه  و پیش رو تو مدرسه بخونم. و کنکور 96 هم شرکت کنم. و اگه اگه اگه در  نیومدم،97 هم شرکت میکنم.
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
توصیم اینه که کنکور رو از دست نده!!!
سعیتو کن شاید به دلخواهت رسیدی
توصیه میکنم یه برنامه صحیح بریزیو ازهمین الان شروع کنی
حد اقل افسوس نمیخوری که از دست دادی!!!

----------


## rez657

> ممنون از نظرت. اما مگه میشه پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط از روی فیلم یاد  گرفت(مخصوصا من که نمره هام رو میبینید!). بعد استرس سربازی رو چکارش  کنم؟؟؟ بعد دیگه وقت آزاد هم ندارم که برم گواهینامه بگیرم و برم کلاس  موسیقی)(خیلی دوست دارم اخه) 
> 
> دلیلتون چیه؟؟


ببین من اونقد موسیقی کار کردم  ..ک...پ ... شد   ولی تونش پول نیست هرچقد دوست داشته باشی هرچقد علاقه هرچقد کارت خوب باشه پول نتونی در بیاری عرفانم باشی خداحافظی تحشه 
ولی بشین درس بخون  درس بخون  برا خودت یه کسی می شه هم همه زنت می شن خخ 
موسیقی وقتی قبول شدی گواهنیامه بعد کنکور حرف نباشه  !!!! 
من 25 سالمه از من درس بگیر   دوباره دارم می خونم برا کنکور 

199

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط GBrooz


ممنون از نظرت. اما مگه میشه پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط از روی فیلم یاد  گرفت(مخصوصا من که نمره هام رو میبینید!). بعد استرس سربازی رو چکارش  کنم؟؟؟ بعد دیگه وقت آزاد هم ندارم که برم گواهینامه بگیرم و برم کلاس  موسیقی)(خیلی دوست دارم اخه) 

دلیلتون چیه؟؟


ببین عزیز
سربازی هم مگه استرس داره؟؟
الان مگه گواهینامه و کلاس موسیقی مهمه؟؟؟ ایا اینا برات تو الویت هات  هستن؟؟؟؟_

----------


## fateme.tehran

> ممنون از نظرت. اما مگه میشه پیش دانشگاهی رو فقط از روی فیلم یاد  گرفت(مخصوصا من که نمره هام رو میبینید!). بعد استرس سربازی رو چکارش  کنم؟؟؟ بعد دیگه وقت آزاد هم ندارم که برم گواهینامه بگیرم و برم کلاس  موسیقی)(خیلی دوست دارم اخه) 
> 
> دلیلتون چیه؟؟


پیش رو از بچه های مدرسه ی ما که دبیراش داغون بودن که بدتر نبودین..
به آینده موکول کردن کنکور اصلا تصمیم معقولانه ای نیست.
هرچه سریع تر بهتر..

----------


## GBrooz

> _
> 
> ببین عزیز
> سربازی هم مگه استرس داره؟؟
> الان مگه گواهینامه و کلاس موسیقی مهمه؟؟؟ ایا اینا برات تو الویت هات  هستن؟؟؟؟_


اولویت نع! اما اگه گواهینامه نداشته باشم و اگه برم سربازی، بد بختم!!!!!! برا موسیقی هم بگم که خیلی دوست دارم،میدونم که اگه آهنگ بخونم،طرفدار پیدا میکنم.میدونم!(مثل دکتر محمد اصفهانی)

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط GBrooz


اولویت نع! اما اگه گواهینامه نداشته باشم و اگه برم سربازی، بد بختم!!!!!! برا موسیقی هم بگم که خیلی دوست دارم،میدونم که اگه آهنگ بخونم،طرفدار پیدا میکنم.میدونم!(مثل دکتر محمد اصفهانی)


چه بدبختی؟؟؟!!!
الان من هنوز گواهینامه نگرفتم و سال دیگه باید برم سربازی اما چون معافیت تحصیلی میگیرم نمیرم سربازی!   
اینو بدون که برای رسیدن به هدفت باید تلاش کنی و از خیلی لذت هات بزنی
فعلا هم بی خیال خوندن شو  و به هدفت فکر کن
موفق باشی..._

----------


## nzn

سلام 
اونی رو انتخاب کن که زودتر به هدفتون میرسین
واسه فیلم هم دی وی دی های رهپویان میتونین از قلمچی بگیرین زیستش و فیزیکش به نظرم خیلی خوب بودن
بعد از کنکور هم به اندازه کافی وقت برای اینکه برید دنبال علایقتون هست.
 ولی هر اتفاقی ممکنه تا سال 97 بیوفته واینکه نا ادما کلا بدونیم که وقت داریم بیشتر اتلاف وقت داریم.

----------


## GBrooz

up

----------


## Enigma

مورد یک .
۹۷ قبول نشی چی کار میکنی؟ کتاب ها عوض میشه اصلا یه وضعی میشه.
یک سال عمر آدم هم مهم تر از این چیزاست.

----------


## par.rah

من میگم 2! اگه پایت ضعیفه نمیتونی به جایی برسی و 96 رو بیخود از دست میدی و روحیت خراب میشه 97 رو هم از دست میدی! به هدف گیری خفن بکن و بترکون

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام.
ببین به این حرفا که میگن 1 سال عمرت تلف میشه و ...... گوش نکن
یک سال کی گفته تلف میشه ؟ شما مگه با خودت رقابت نمیکنی ؟ 
شما میخوای بهترین انتخاب رو بکنی و به چیزی که دلت میخواد برسی پس باید خودت رو قوی بکنی
این که 1 سال بمونی و بری دانشگاه خوب و رشته خوب خیلی بهتره تا سریع بری یه جای به درد نخور و مثلا 2 سال بخونی بعد ببینی اصلا دوست نداری یا محیط بدرد نمیخوره
و بخوای بیای دوباره کنکور بدی و .....
اون طوری وقت و عمر تلف میشه. ولی قبلش شما تلاش میکنی فوق فوقش 2 سال دیگه هیچ کدوم قبول نشی باز رتبه خیلی خوبی داری انتخاب بیشتری هم بهت میده.
یا دیگه فوقش میری همون دانشگاه آزاد یا ...... ولی با معلومات بالا
من خودم 95 کنکور دارم ولی دارم برنامه میریزم 96 بترکونم.

----------


## pardis77

1.....بشین بکوووووووووب بخون وقتتو تلف نکن..........97 چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟اصلا فکرشو نکن عمرتو بر باااااااااااد نده برادر

----------


## Dj.ALI

1-سریع  برم بزرگسالان و پیش دانشگاهی رو تا شهریور تموم کنم. و از مهر  شروع کنم  برای کنکور، و دی ترمیم معدل بزنم و کنکور 96 رو شرکت کنم.یعنی  اولین و  اخرین کنکورم.

2-ازکجا معلوم که ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه که شما اینقدر قطعی دربارش صحبت میکنی؟؟فعلا یک صحبتی شده....اگر تاثیر معدل ها مثبت بشه که عملا ترمیم معدل منتفی میشه!

----------


## Mohsen2

تا96-97 کی مردس کی زنده خیال بافی مکن

----------


## Homayoon

ببین کنکور تو این چند ساله به همه ثابت کرد که سال به سال داره قوی تر و پرمفهوم تر میشه
به نظر نهایت تلاشت رو بکن برای 96
به خدای بزرگ توکل کن مطمئن باش به هدفت میرسی
کنکور 96 رو بدی خودت خیلی راحت تری

----------

